# 'Razor Wire' bracelet - Origin.



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

*Razor Wire Bracelet - Origin.*

So recently (last week in fact) I finally took the plunge and bought an Uncle Seiko ‘Razor Wire’ bracelet for my Seiko 6306-7001.










(my Uncle Razor Wire)

Now when the Razor Wire first came out I was very tempted to buy one but a couple of years earlier I had become aware of the 1960’s vintage Maruman Co 'Byron’, I have seen it called elsewhere a ‘Bike Chain’ bracelet (Maruman is a Japanese company now widely known for golf equipment) which pretty obviously was the inspiration for the Razor Wire.

Back then a fellow WUS’er HIPdeluxe had recently bought a 19mm Maruman Byron bracelet that he had fitted to his 6105 diver. It was a perfect vintage match and after contacting HIPdeluxe I had a place to look to buy one - but they were sold out.





















(above photos by HIPdeluxe)

As fate would have it I spent the next few years searching off and on for a ‘Byron or Bike Chain’ but I never did track one down.

So jumping on the recent Uncle Seiko - Black Friday sale I bought one. 

In short, this thing is fantastic! Flexible, lightweight, unique and having that just right touch of vintage making it as cool as hell.

Highly recommended my only wish is that Uncle Seiko would produce a run of razor wires to suit the 6105 case (in 19mm) and I would have the perfect bracelet for my 6105-8110.

Here is HIPdeluxe's 6105 on that original 'Maruman Byron'.










(photo by HIPdeluxe)


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Still loving it........a natural for the 6306.


----------



## 617 (Nov 3, 2021)

Very distinctive and sort of macho. Do you find it gets caught on arm hair?


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

617 said:


> Very distinctive and sort of macho. Do you find it gets caught on arm hair?


No - I thought that it could have been but, as it turns out it is not a hair puller, it is exteremly comfortable.


----------



## 617 (Nov 3, 2021)

Very cool. I don't have a watch that would good on one but maybe I should rectify that.


----------

